# Etui (pencil case)



## Tamar

Is this word pronounced as in French or has it changed?


----------



## HKK

I have always* heard this word pronounced as in French.

*I.e. in primary school where they wanted us to say etui instead of pennenzak


----------



## Tamar

So which word are you more likely to use - etui or pennenzak? (And why did they insist on a French word at school if you have a Dutch one? )


----------



## MaxJ

I, and the people around me, always say etui. I think pennenzak is only used in Flanders.


----------



## HKK

There is a slight difference between etui and pennenzak - etui being a case and pennenzak more of a bag. Anyway, I don't know why they considered etui the 'right' word, but the it could have something to do with its prevalence in the Netherlands.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


HKK said:


> There is a slight difference between etui and pennenzak - etui being a case and pennenzak more of a bag. Anyway, I don't know why they considered etui the 'right' word, but the it could have something to do with its prevalence in the Netherlands.


That was my first reaction too. For me, there is also a difference of meaning between _etui_ and _pennenzak_.
As for this being "right" or not, I couldn't care less . It's the way I (we?) learned it, so that's "right" enough for me .

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Tamar

Thanks guys!


----------



## MaxJ

Oh and if I pronounce etui, it's not exactly the French way. I say something like "ee-twie" with a Dutch w.


----------



## Tamar

What do you mean by "a Dutch w"?
Could you IPA it?


----------



## MaxJ

The same w as you use in weg. Can't IPA it sorry :/


----------



## Grytolle

een weg [Yn ʋɛχ]
etui [etʋiˑ]


----------



## Tamar

Thanks Maxj and Grytolle


----------

